# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R34 Šifre za volonterke

## Frida

Kao i uvijek za naše vrijedne pčelice imamo šifre. Hvala vam od  :Heart:  za svo vrijeme koje ste nam poklonile.
ivanka  bu.

rujana mš.

ivana pž.

jasna be

helena mi.

nataša š.

jelena k.

slavica b.

dragica f.

anela l.

andrijana l.

marijana v.

anita č.

gabrijela m.

helena pm





Ako želite šifru javite se na mail sifre@roda.hr ili rasprodaja@roda.hr sa svojim podacima (ime, prezime, broj telefona i adresa) do 08.11.2012.

----------


## ambrosia

može pitanjce - zakaj ja nisam na popisu?

----------


## ana.m

I ja imam isto pitanje s obzirom da su na popisu cure s pouzdano manjim brojem odrađenih sati nego ja.  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Zanemarite moje pitanje... :Embarassed:  :Embarassed:  Došlo je do nesporazuma. Sorry  :Embarassed:

----------


## Frida

> može pitanjce - zakaj ja nisam na popisu?



Zato sto nisi upisala  :Smile:  sve sate, a po onome sto je u tablici malo si ispod top 15.

----------


## ambrosia

> Zato sto nisi upisala  sve sate, a po onome sto je u tablici malo si ispod top 15.


onda ništa od šifre?

----------


## helly7

Puno hvala!!!Poslala sam mail...I vidimo se opet na volontiranju! :Smile:

----------


## ambrosia

Hvala - vidim ose

----------


## ambrosia

Sad ću se pažljivije upisivati

----------


## baka

@ambrosia želim ti uspješno hvatanje šifre na slijedećoj rasprodaji!

----------


## ambrosia

> @ambrosia želim ti uspješno hvatanje šifre na slijedećoj rasprodaji!


Hvala - nadam se da će biti bolje

----------


## baka

Sugestija: Možda bi bilo dobro promisliti o obveznoj kotizaciji od npr. 30 kn (koja bi bila i ulaznica, a odbijala bi se od donacije) kao i o smanjenju iznosa donacije za skuplje stvari (recimo max iznos donacije da bude 250 kn).
 U cijeloj ideji rasprodaje čini mi se opravdano pitanje zašto se za "izgubljene" stvari ne tereti ravnopravno i prodavatelja i prodavača (kao neki zajednićki rizik).

----------


## baka

E, da. Da ne bude samo obećanje _superx_ : kolač je umjesto njoj donešen na volontiranje...i dopao se prisutnima.

----------


## superx

:Smile: 
Ja sam ovaj put kupila..... bilo je kolača jupi

----------


## baka

> Ja sam ovaj put kupila..... bilo je kolača jupi


Može.

----------

